
A collection of fraud detection research papers - carlyboy
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/awesome-fraud-detection-papers
======
carlyboy
A curated list of papers about fraud detection from the following conferences:

    
    
        Network Science
    
            ASONAM
    
        Natural Language Processing
    
            ACL
    
        Data Mining
    
            KDD
    
            ICDM
    
            SDM
    
            WWW
    
        Artificial Intelligence
    
            AAAI
    
            AISTATS
    
            IJCAI
    
            UAI

------
Kemejii
Thanks!

